# Hirnforschung: Social Networks geben Anlass zur Sorge



## Deimos (2. August 2011)

Auf pressetext.com erschien ein Artikel, in dem die britische Hirnforscherin Susan Greenfield von der Oxford University auf die schädliche Wirkung von Facebook, Twitter und Co. verweist.

So seien die belanglosen Comments und Postings oftmals dem Verhalten eines Kleinkindes ähnlich, dass die Aufmerksamkeit seiner Mutter benötige. Besorgniserregend dabei sei, dass sich viele Jugendliche nur noch über ihr virtuelles Profil und die darauf hinterlassenen Meldungen definieren.

Dies könne auch neurologisch nachvollzogen werden, da gem. einer chinesischen Studie exzessive Internetnutzung zu Zellvolumenverlust in fünf Hirnregionen führt. Zudem legt eine andere Studie dar, dass Emphatie und Mitgefühl bei Jugendlichen seit geraumer Zeit stark zurückgehen.

Die Forscherin verweist allerdings deutlich darauf, dass eine zurückhaltende Nutzung kein Problem darstellt. Wichtig sei, dass im realen Leben auch Erfahrungen gemacht werden.

Die (lesenswerte!) Quelle dazu:pressetext.search - Facebook macht kindisch

Mein Senf dazu:
Die Aussagen von Greenfield erscheinen mir wenig überraschend; das beschriebene Verhalten sehe ich bei nicht wenigen Leuten Tag für Tag. Da kam es schon vor, dass sich zwei an einem Wochenende (!) virtuell verabredeten, anstatt "richtig" Zeit miteinander zu verbringen (bei diesem einen Fall handelt es sich, ganz im Sinne des Artikels, um einen 16-Jährigen). Schlimm dabei ist, dass die kaum 20 Minuten auseinander wohnen.

Insofern halte ich es für wichtig, dass sich die Forschung intensiv mit der Wirkung von Internetnutzung und Social Networks auf unser Gesellschaftsverhalten beschäftigt.
Für meinen Teil bevorzuge ich den persönlichen Umgang mit Menschen, auch wenn ich Facebook nutze. Jeden Blödsinn zu posten oder zu kommentieren liegt mir (und gottseidank meinem engeren Freundeskreis) aber fern.

Passend dazu strahlt SF2 heute um 22.40 den gesellschaftskritischen Film Idiocracy aus. Der Film passt zum Thema wie die Faust aufs Auge .

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Kev95 (2. August 2011)

Warum nich, über irgendwas muss man ja herziehen. 
Ego-Shooter-Spieler sind natürlich auch alle Amokläufer.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. August 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Warum nich, über irgendwas muss man ja herziehen.
> Ego-Shooter-Spieler sind natürlich auch alle Amokläufer.


 Willst du damit sagen das es gar nicht stimmt das FB einen verblödet? Ich merke es sehr wei Dumm doch die Kommentare in FB sind. Ich verbringe höchstens 10-20min am Tag in FB um zu checken was so los ist. Ich habe mir FB nur geholt weil keiner meiner Freunde Svz mehr hat. Schade eig. da ich Svz viel einfacher finde. Naja zum Glück gehöre ich nicht zu den Leuten die wild hin und her posten was sie gerade machen (jede 5 min.) wie es Ihnen geht (jede 5 min.) und was sie gerade machen (wiederholt sich jede 5 min.).


----------



## ATB (2. August 2011)

Ganz ehrlich

Irgendwie habe ich mir das schon gedacht. Seit Facebook online ist geht es merklich bergab mit dem menschlichen Sozialverhalten der jungen Generation. Zummindest ist es in meiner Region so. (Ich darf das sagen, denn ich bin in dieser Altersgruppe)
Ich bin pro Woche vielleicht 30 Min auf Facebook und dann ist gut. Ich habe zwar die IPhone App dafür. Die benutzte ich aber auch seltenst.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. August 2011)

Ich bin ja total kluck, da ich mich bei keinem einzigen dieser "sozialen" Netzwerke angemeldet habe! Dr.-Titel incoming.

@ Topic 
Klingt durchaus plausibel, aber denke das auch hier wieder stark verallgemeinert wurde.


----------



## mattinator (2. August 2011)

Das Positive ist, dass es noch Menschen gibt, die solche Tendenzen bemerken und darauf aufmerksam machen. Ich bin zwar selbst viel im Internet unterwegs (größtenteils beruflich oder hier im Forum), zähle wohl jedoch auf Grund meines Alters nicht zur gefährdeten Gruppe (einen Facebook-Account habe ich gar nicht, braucht man den ?). Es ist schon beunruhigend, dass der persönliche Kontakt durch solche "Spielzeuge" in den Hintergrund gerät. Man kann nur hoffen, dass möglichst viele von diesen (jungen) Menschen rechtzeitig bemerken, das sie auf dem falschen Weg sind.



Deimos schrieb:


> Passend dazu strahlt SF2 heute um 22.40 den gesellschaftskritischen Film Idiocracy aus. Der Film passt zum Thema wie die Faust aufs Auge .



Hört sich echt interessant an, leider habe ich keinen SF2-Empfang. Vllt. besorge ich mir mal das Video.


----------



## Cola_Colin (2. August 2011)

Ach ja, ich verwende kein Facebook, Google+, Twitter oder sonstwas und heute hab ich ne Studie gelesen, die eine Verbindung zwischen IQ und dem verwendeten Browser darlegt, meiner (Opera) steht dabei am besten dar, der durchschnittliche User liegt bei über 120.
IE 6 Nutzer sind gerade mal bei knapp über 80, bald werden die Probleme haben, Bananen zu öffnen 

Also zeigt mein Browser: Ich bin super Schlau !
Und da ich kein Facebook verwende verblöde ich auch nicht.
Yeah.

Wobei ich spiele ja diese blöden Killerspiele, also das dürfte mich nach unten ziehen, oder ?

Es gibt echt zu jedem Mist eine Studie, ob die sich wohl selber ernst nehmen ?!...


----------



## Lan_Party (2. August 2011)

Cola_Colin schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich verwende kein Facebook, Google+, Twitter oder sonstwas und heute hab ich ne Studie gelesen, die eine Verbindung zwischen IQ und dem verwendeten Browser darlegt, meiner (Opera) steht dabei am besten dar, der durchschnittliche User liegt bei über 120.
> IE 6 Nutzer sind gerade mal bei knapp über 80, bald werden die Probleme haben, Bananen zu öffnen
> 
> Also zeigt mein Browser: Ich bin super Schlau !
> ...


Als nächstes kommt diese Studie: Rauchen verkürzt Ihre Zigarraten. Das hat man nach 4 Jahren Forschung herausgefunden.


----------



## sinthor4s (2. August 2011)

Und Aldi ist so erfolgreich, weil sie so günstig sind.... Glückwunsch und ein Hoch auf die Studien.

Mann sollte halt in jeder Lebenssituation seinen gesunden Menschenverstand benutzen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (2. August 2011)

Das wundert mich keineswegs. Wenn ich so betrachte, wie meine Mitbewohner abgehen... davon mal ab, beim nächsten Mal verstecke ich die Pillendose, versprochen. *G*
Nein, aber es ist definitiv zu beobachten, wie jene, die intensiv Facebook nutzen (bei denen weiß ich das) eindeutig zeigen, wie infantil sie werden - die Studie unterstreicht das allenfalls. Ein Glück, dass ich vielleicht alle zwei Tage mal auf Facebook bin und nachsehe - und dann auch nur für wenige Minuten, der meiste Kram interessiert mich so oder so nicht.


----------



## HAWX (2. August 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nich, über irgendwas muss man ja herziehen.
> Ego-Shooter-Spieler sind natürlich auch alle Amokläufer.



Du hast es erkannt
Ich hab selten so einen Quatsch gelesen. Ich mein wer sich von Facebook beinflussen lässt hat es irgendwie auch nicht anders verdient.


----------



## SonicNoize (2. August 2011)

Deimos schrieb:


> Passend dazu strahlt SF2 heute um 22.40 den  gesellschaftskritischen Film  Idiocracy aus. Der  Film passt zum Thema wie die Faust aufs Auge .


Mit unter der realistischste Scifi-Film überhaupt. (Schreibt man das so?)


----------



## L.B. (2. August 2011)

Ich weiß, warum die Nutzung von Facebook zu Zellvolumenverlust führt - man kann bei Facebook nichts machen, außer irgendwelche sinnlosen Kommentare mit noch sinnloseren Kommentaren kommentieren (so wie ich gerade ).


----------



## zcei (3. August 2011)

Also ich oute mich mal hier als intensiver Facebook User, aber so, wie es gedacht war.

Interessante Dinge posten, interessante Sachen kommentieren...
Ich sehe leider immer wieder Leute die alle 10 Minuten irgendwas posten, manchmal auch das vorhergehende mit einer Erweiterung a la "Jetzt die und die da"

Ich finde es blödsinnig alles dort zu machen, meistens nutze ich es nur um mich zu verabreden, weil eh fast jeder meiner Freunde dort rein guckt.

Und um Kontakt zu Leuten zu halten die was weiter weg wohnen / mit denen man nicht so viel macht aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Ist schon praktisch.

Die Studie ist wieder für so "ich habs euch ja gesagt" Leute. Ich nehme das ganz gelassen und werde jetzt auf FB erstmal mit ner amerikanischen Freundin chatten


----------



## Anchorage (3. August 2011)

Bitte Löschen


----------



## lukas93h (3. August 2011)

Boah... da scheint tatsächlich etwas dran zu sein. Mein Mutter scheint bei einem Tod eines Bekannten immer so betroffen, für mich in dem Ausmaß nicht nachvollziehbar. Ob das durch exzessive Internetnutzung so ist?

Also ich kann bestätigen, dass ich weniger Mitgefühl als andere Menschen zeige. Allerdings kann ich sagen, ob es durch exzessive Internetnutzung soweit gekommen ist.


----------



## art90 (3. August 2011)

ich denke nicht, dass fb die menschen verändert. wer dumm ist, war es vorher auch.

Es scheint nur so, weil leute die nix zu sagen haben und denen niemand zuhört, nun eine plattform für ihre geistigen ergüsse haben.
von denen, die das auch noch mit interesse verfolgen, fange ich am besten gar nicht an...


----------



## Adam West (3. August 2011)

SonicNoize schrieb:


> Mit unter der realistischste Scifi-Film überhaupt. (Schreibt man das so?)


 
zumindest für die Amis


----------



## PCuner (3. August 2011)

Ich kann dem Beitrag nur zustimmen. Kenne viele Leute die für ihr Alter extrem kindisch sind und die sind leider die ganze Zeit (ihr halbes Leben) nur bei FB und posten irgendeine *******, die keinen Menschen interessiert

Beitrag:
Facebook:


----------



## Kev95 (3. August 2011)

Man entscheided selbst was man mit sich macht.
Wenn man blöde Facebook-Kommentare schreibt, sich aber im richtigen Leben nicht ausdrücken kann... Pech!


----------



## Magic12345 (3. August 2011)

+1 [Gefällt mir]


----------



## BabaYaga (3. August 2011)

Also wenn ich mir bei uns die "Jugend" so anschau machen die paar Gehirnzellen weniger das Kraut auch nicht mehr fett...


----------



## debalz (3. August 2011)

> So seien die belanglosen Comments und Postings oftmals dem Verhalten  eines Kleinkindes ähnlich, dass die Aufmerksamkeit seiner Mutter  benötige.



genau aus dem Grund bin ich bei Facebook ausgetreten, ich fands widerlich - die interessanten Sachen die hin und wieder vorkamen haben die Sache nicht gerettet und sind auch anderswo zu lesen. Wer glaubt mit Facebook mehr Lebensqualität zu haben sollte zum Arzt


----------



## Axel_Foly (3. August 2011)

besorgniserregend ja ... aber doch nicht deswegen


----------



## Reigenspieler (3. August 2011)

Wurde ähnliches nicht schon von Rockmusik behauptet. So ende der 1960er Jahre? ^^


----------



## schirocco (3. August 2011)

bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus wie bei _Lan_Party_ im Studi geht fast nix mehr und daher werde ich wohl demnächst bei FB sein -.-

Btt: glücklicherweise verbringe ich auch keine Stunden mit Social Networks zu und auch in meinem Freudeskreis postet auch kaum einer wie's grad auf dem Klo war, daher hoffe ich das wir von der Verblödung verschont bleiben


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2011)

Hirnforschung und Social Networks in einem Satz ist ja schon .

Aber der Artikel ist interessant! 

Passend dazu:

Trennungs-Boom: Immer mehr lassen sich wegen Facebook scheiden - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - Webwelt & Technik - WELT ONLINE


----------



## debalz (3. August 2011)

> Trennungs-Boom: Immer mehr lassen sich wegen Facebook scheiden - Nachrichten Wirtschaft - Webwelt & Technik - WELT ONLINE



in dem Fall würde ich FB positiv als Katalysator betrachten und sagen besser gleich trennen als jahrelang eine Sch...-Ehe zu führen


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2011)

debalz schrieb:


> in dem Fall würde ich FB positiv als Katalysator betrachten und sagen besser gleich trennen als jahrelang eine Sch...-Ehe zu führen



Da stimm ich dir teilweise zu! 

Aber bei sowas hier zweifel ich doch schon etwas^^



> Eine 28-Jährige beendete ihre Ehe, nachdem sie herausfand, dass ihr Mann *eine Affäre* mit einer anderen Frau im Internet hat, *die er nie getroffen hat*.


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2011)

Auch die Planung eines Vergehens ist strafbar. 

Man weiß ja nicht genau was er da so alles geschrieben hat. Affaire ist da ein weit dehnbarer Begriff. Die Frau wird sich sicherlich nicht mal einfach so dazu entschlossen haben.

@topic
Ich komm bisher super ohne derartigem aus. Erst kamen die sms, dann der ICQ-hype, dann mVz/StudieVz und nun eben Facebook. Das ist doch alles nicht von Dauer. Die armen Teufel die immer auf jeden Zug aufspringen müssen, versteh ich nicht. Geltungsbedürfnis ist da für mich der einzig logische Schluss.


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2011)

> Auch die Planung eines Vergehens ist strafbar.


Stimmt



> Die Frau wird sich sicherlich nicht mal einfach so dazu entschlossen haben.


Darüber lässt sich jetzt streiten.  

Aber um zum Thema zurück zu kommen: Das mit den Comments stimmt. Ich selber bin nicht bei Facebook. Aber ich schau bei einer Freundin öfters mal über die Schulter. Was man da alles so lesen kann...


----------



## Miezekatze (3. August 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Da stimm ich dir teilweise zu!
> 
> Aber bei sowas hier zweifel ich doch schon etwas^^



War bei uns bei WKW so... das war unser soziales Netzwerk vor FB, was glaubst du was ich da damals für einen Stress mit meinem Ex hatte oder seine Eltern ebenfalls... du lernst viel mehr Leute kennen oder triffst alte wieder und da fängt dann die Shice grad an. 

Was glaubstn was das bei meinem letzten war, als ich gemerkt hab, dass in seinem sozialen Netzwerk nicht mehr drin stand, dass er vergeben ist .... ich hab gedacht ich muss austicken... hab mich gefragt ob er mich verleugnet ... :-/ d.h. für mich soviel wie "Ich steh nicht zu dir" ... absolutes NoGo

Ich hätte mich da auch scheiden lassen.... du glaubst garnicht was da anfängt in dir abzugehen ... wer das nicht erlebt hat kann eh nicht mitreden, diesmal leider wirklich so.

Zur Topic:

Ich poste auch ziemlich viel Müll auf FB ... aber meist nur wenn mir langweilig ist und damit ich meine Sachen nicht 5 Leuten gleichzeitig erzählen muss ... so post ich es auf FB und es wissen gleich alle... ist weniger anstrengend  wirklich verabreden tu ich ich über FB aber nicht so wie der eine Kerl mit dem ich da einmal was hatte ... dem sein Leben findet scheinbar auch auf FB statt


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2011)

> was glaubst du was ich da damals für einen Stress mit meinem Ex hatte oder seine Eltern ebenfalls...


Ignore-Funktion! 



> du lernst viel mehr Leute kennen oder triffst alte wieder und da fängt dann die Shice grad an.


Ebenfalls Ignore-Funktion wenns sein muss!



> ich hab gedacht ich muss austicken...


Versteh ich...



> Ich hätte mich da auch scheiden lassen.... du glaubst garnicht was da anfängt in dir abzugehen ... wer das nicht erlebt hat kann eh nicht mitreden, diesmal leider wirklich so.


Doch, glaub ich dir schon. Nur mache ich meine soziale Kompetenz zu anderen Menschen sicher nicht an Facebook fest. Gott hat uns einen Mund zum reden geschenkt! Wenn die Leute mal mehr und offener miteinander reden würden, dann würde einige der Probleme die sie haben, schnell verschwinden. Du sagst, du hättest dich auch scheiden lassen. Cleriker hat es schon richtig formuliert. Wir kennen den Umfang nicht. Daher ist es schwer darüber zu urteilen. 



> so post ich es auf FB und es wissen gleich alle... ist weniger anstrengend


Hat sicher seine Vorteile. Für mich persönlich aber unwichtig. Alle Leute die mir wichtig sind, hab ich um mich rum. Aber darum geht es doch auch gar nicht. Eher um das was gepostet wird. Das ist teilweise extrem lächerlich. Und dadruch ist auch dieses News hier entstanden. Siehe hier! --> Socialfail.de Top-Liste (Monat)


----------



## Miezekatze (3. August 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Ignore-Funktion!
> 
> 
> Ebenfalls Ignore-Funktion wenns sein muss!
> ...


 
Wenn man erst mal mittendrin ist, ist ignore garnicht mehr so einfach.

Ja super und was machst mit denen die ihren Mund einfach nicht aufkriegen? Man siehts ja schon bei Sunny und Stefan.... der hat ihr immernoch nicht gesagt was abgeht, das soll immernoch ich machen und selbst mir fällt das echt schwer ... er will sie ja nicht verletzen ... super aber jez darf ich ... -.-
Ich glaub wie groß der Umfang war ist manchmal garnicht so wichtig, es reicht schon allein die Tatsache, dass das ein Vertrauensbruch ist ... und wo kein Vertrauen mehr ist fängts an schwierig zu werden.

 DANKE!  ich bin nicht um dich rum


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2011)

> Wenn man erst mal mittendrin ist, ist ignore garnicht mehr so einfach.


Wenn man es nicht will, dann ist das klar. Soll ja Menschen geben, die gerne streiten. 



> Ja super und was machst mit denen die ihren Mund einfach nicht aufkriegen?


Sicher nicht mit ihnen über Facebook komunizieren! 



> super aber jez darf ich ... -.-


Das Thema hatten wir schon. Einfach mal lernen "Nein" zu sagen. 




> Ich glaub wie groß der Umfang war ist manchmal garnicht so wichtig, es reicht schon allein die Tatsache, dass das ein Vertrauensbruch ist ... und wo kein Vertrauen mehr ist fängts an schwierig zu werden.


Doch denk ich schon. Denn es ist noch immer ein Unterschied ob es ein normaler Flirt oder aber was anderes ist. 

Aber nun genug mit OT...

Schau dir mal den Link in meinem vorherigen Post an.  Da haut´s einen echt um. 

Der Teil von dem Artikel is am besten, finde ich.



> Leben für das Posting
> Einige der Blüten, die Social Networks hervorgebracht haben, sind in den Augen der Forscherin gefährlich statt nur seltsam. Darunter etwa die vielen Twitter-Banalitäten. "Niemand interessiert es, was man gerade gefrühstückt hat. Derartige Tweets erinnern stark an ein kleines Kind, das von der Mutter die Rückversicherung verlangt: Schau Mama, was ich gerade mache!" Grundlage dieser Infantilisierung seien existenzielle Probleme der Nutzer, ist Greenfield überzeugt.
> Ebenso geben manche Facebook-Nutzern den Anschein, sie wollten Mini-Celebritys werden, deren Alltag ständig von anderen beobachtet und bewundert wird. Sorgen bereitet Greenfield hier, dass sich viele Jugendliche zunehmend nur darüber definieren, was andere über sie wissen und denken. "Die Fähigkeit zur Selbstreflexion geht dabei teilweise völlig verloren. Besondere Momente lösen statt Emotionen den Gedanken aus, dass sie Facebook-würdig sind, und teils tun Menschen nur mehr Dinge, die gute Postings werden."


----------



## DarkMo (3. August 2011)

mal ne frage eines unwissenden: wozu brauch man fb eigentlich? also, was kann man da machen? ich war vor jahren mal bei studi, den acc gibts irgendwie immernoch (obwohl ich ihn gelöscht hab - tjaha, die vergessen halt nix) un wird jetz zum zocken von meiner freundin genutzt. aber ich weis scho bei studi ned, was ich mit dem rotz anfangen soll ^^ wenn ich wen erreichen will, geh ich entweder ins icq oder skype oder ruf ihn an ^^

naja, zum glück bin ich von all dem kram verschont geblieben


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2011)

> mal ne frage eines unwissenden: wozu brauch man fb eigentlich? also, was kann man da machen?


Is hier ganz gut zusammengefasst. Mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen. Facebook


----------



## DarkMo (3. August 2011)

oha, also der standard quatsch. aber witzig, das wiki wirklich zu allem was weis xD


----------



## debalz (3. August 2011)

FB profitiert imho von einer sich individualisierenden Gesellschaft die soziale Defizite wie z.B. das Verschwinden der Großfamilie und ein steigender Anteil von Single-Haushalten (FfM:51%) mit der Möglichkeit sich virtuell auszuheulen/ mitzuteilen kompensiert. Von daher ist das weder bedenklich noch besonders toll, eben ein soziales Phänomen. Trotzdem schade dass das große Potential einer solchen Vernetzung von (teils intelligenten) Menschen mit Belanglosigkeiten verballert wird. Aber scheinbar gehts uns zu gut (worüber ich ja froh bin) um FB zum verändern von Mißständen o.ä. zu benutzen.


----------



## Anchorage (3. August 2011)

Es ist nicht nur Facebook das die Jugendlichen verdirbt sondern auch das  Fernsehen die Werbun usw. Es wird einem die Mentalität in den Kopf  gesetzt das man nur als gutausehender Mann oder Frau etwas erreichen  kann. Ich bin so froh das meine Freundin mich so mag wie ich bin. Und  wohlgemerkt das sie erst 14 ist, aber nicht so aufs aussehen schaut btw  ich bin 17. Sowas gibt es nicht wirklich oft in unserer Welt . 

Auserdem Leute was habt ihr alle für ein Problem ? Lasst uns doch unser Facebook nutzen na und ich schaue da jeden Tag rein aber Geschädigt bin ich noch nicht  was geht es euch Überhaupt an was andere Leute Schreiben ?


----------



## Niza (3. August 2011)

Zumglück habe ich mich da nie angemeldet



Marc81 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir bei uns die "Jugend" so anschau machen die paar Gehirnzellen weniger das Kraut auch nicht mehr fett...


 
wieso dass wohl so ist 

kennst den Spruch nicht ?
"alkohol macht birne hohl, birne hohl mehr platz für alkohol"


----------



## Lan_Party (4. August 2011)

art90 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke nicht, dass fb die menschen verändert. wer dumm ist, war es vorher auch.



Das denkst du. Ein psychisch gestörter war von anfang an nicht so wie er jetzt ist das hat die Gesellschaft verursacht. Also kann Facebook auch Leute verblöden da es diese ja beinflusst.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. August 2011)

Cola_Colin schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich verwende kein Facebook, Google+, Twitter oder sonstwas und heute hab ich ne Studie gelesen, die eine Verbindung zwischen IQ und dem verwendeten Browser darlegt, meiner (Opera) steht dabei am besten dar, der durchschnittliche User liegt bei über 120.
> IE 6 Nutzer sind gerade mal bei knapp über 80, bald werden die Probleme haben, Bananen zu öffnen
> 
> Also zeigt mein Browser: Ich bin super Schlau !
> ...


 
Das mit den Killerspielen ist ja auch keine Studie, dass sagen nur die Politiker die kA haben. Wenn die sich mal die Verkaufszahlen von z.b CS oder BFBC2 anschauen würden, wäre ihnen klar was die da für einen Scheiss behaupten. Eine Studie würde diese Aussagen die immer wieder nach Amokläufen aufkommen nämlich dementieren.

Zum anderen kenne ich auch viele die sich seit FB zurückgezogen haben, in einer heilen Scheinwelt leben und sich alle schönreden und "schönposten", meinen immer posten zu müssen wenn sie jetzt mal "Duschen" gehen etc. 

Die Studie ist sehr Sinnvoll, nur sind anscheinend wirklich schon zu viele Menschen verblödet und können nicht mal eine normale Diskussion mit jemand von Auge zu Auge führen.

Echt lächerlich dieses FB, wer nicht begreift das FB die Daten gehören und das für immer, und sich dort lächerlich macht hat echt nicht alle Latten am Zaun! Ich habe mich nicht angemeldet, da ich z.b lieber REAL mit einer hübschen Frau zu tun habe als mit nem Foto und Textzeile..da kann man wenigstens bewerten was echt ist und was nicht


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Das denkst du. Ein psychisch gestörter war von anfang an nicht so wie er jetzt ist das hat die Gesellschaft verursacht. Also kann Facebook auch Leute verblöden da es diese ja beinflusst.


 
Im weiteren Sinne muss man auch sagen, dass alleine schon ein antrainiertes Verhalten einer Konditionierung gleichkommt und dementsprechend sich aus Gewohnheit heraus das Verhalten weiter verlagert - somit ist eine "Degeneration", wenn ich es mal so krass benennen darf, durchaus möglich. Sicherlich mag ein Dummer dumm bleiben, doch hat Dummheit nichts mit weiterer Degeneration zu tun; Man muss sagen, dass lediglich sämtliche Schichten sich "blöd quasseln" können, wenn man so will. Und wenn ich so betrachte, was manche dort posten, nur um irgendwie Aufmerksamkeit zu kriegen, dann dreht sich mir der Magen um.


----------



## debalz (4. August 2011)

> Und wenn ich so betrachte, was manche dort posten, nur um irgendwie Aufmerksamkeit zu kriegen, dann dreht sich mir der Magen um.



stimmt; aber wenn ich überlege: ich sitze mit einem Kumpel im Park oder in der Kneipe - da wird streng genommen auch viel Müll gelabert und Kleinigkeiten (verbal) seziert, man redet darüber wenn man einen Mückenstich hat oder jemand mit unmöglichen Klamotten vorbeiläuft, tolle Beine, nervige Musik blablabla.  Das ist für mich aber wichtig und es tut gut - wenn ich arbeite muss ich die meiste Zeit überlegte, sachliche oder sonstwie höher angesiedelte Sachen von mir geben, dass muss in der Freizeit kompensiert werden. Wer halt nicht das Glück hat mit Kumpels irgendwo abhängen zu können, der postet eben Schwachsinn auf FB.


----------



## DarkMo (4. August 2011)

den "schachsinn" mit deinem kumpel (oh gott, ich kenn das selber genug ^^) muss sich aber nich die halbewelt reinpfeiffen ^^ die intressiert das nämlich nen feuchten. nur genau damit ird man ja regelrecht penetriert bei solchen teilen (twitter basiert ja quasi da drauf, andre mit geblubber zu überschütten, die niemanden intressiern).


----------



## Charlie Harper (4. August 2011)

Man kann es eben nicht pauschalisieren, aber es gibt sicher einige Leute die es mit Facebook und Twitter deutlich übertreiben. Das fängt damit an, dass man jeden Mist postet und hört damit auf, dass Jugendliche und Erwachsene Facebook-Partys "veranstalten" die mit Polizeieinsätzen enden. Da gab es ja auch mal den Fall "Thessa", ein Mädchen aus Hamburg das tausende Leute "ausversehen" über Facebook eingeladen hat. Manche Jugendliche finden es ja richtig "cool" wenn man solche Partys macht die dann richtig eskalieren. Offenbar fehlt vielen einfach die Weitsicht und der Verstand mit den Konsequenzen einer solchen "Party" umzugehen. Ich denke auch, dass die Gesellschaft immer asozialer wird. Ich weis dass viele Jugendliche eine Haltung nach dem Motto:" mir geht alles am Ar**** vorbei" haben. 

Jeden Falls ist es sehr arm, wenn man sich über die Anzahl seiner Facebook-Freunde definiert.


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. August 2011)

debalz schrieb:


> stimmt; aber wenn ich überlege: ich sitze mit einem Kumpel im Park oder in der Kneipe - da wird streng genommen auch viel Müll gelabert und Kleinigkeiten (verbal) seziert, man redet darüber wenn man einen Mückenstich hat oder jemand mit unmöglichen Klamotten vorbeiläuft, tolle Beine, nervige Musik blablabla.  Das ist für mich aber wichtig und es tut gut - wenn ich arbeite muss ich die meiste Zeit überlegte, sachliche oder sonstwie höher angesiedelte Sachen von mir geben, dass muss in der Freizeit kompensiert werden. Wer halt nicht das Glück hat mit Kumpels irgendwo abhängen zu können, der postet eben Schwachsinn auf FB.


 
Klar, ich rede auch mal mit meinen Kumpels über Blödsinn, auch wenn ich eigentlich eher normale Gesprächsthemen bevorzuge - aber dann eben alles doch unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## DarkMo (4. August 2011)

jo charlie. wer sowas absichtlich macht (is halt auch wieder die frage, wie kann man das nachweisen ^^), der sollte selber die schäden in ordnung bringen und solange kohle abdrücken, bis das alles beglichen is. wenn dann son jugendlicher furtz merkt, das er 10 jahre knechten darf, ohne auch nur vernünftig leben zu können, wegen einer "coolen" party, dann schwingt das sicher auch mal wieder in ne andre richtung. aber ne, die arme jugend mus ja gehüchert un geküchert werden, das war alles nich so wild, die steuerzahler machen den haufen schei**e ja wieder weg... armes bubu, warst bestimmt ganz verängstigt von all den vielen blauen lichtern und bösen gesichtern


----------



## EnergyCross (4. August 2011)

wenn man facebook nur nutzt um alle 10 minuten irgendwelche sinnfreie  beiträge zu posten sollte echt mal über sein leben nachdenken.

ich persönlich bin aber auch jeden tag (und relativ lang) online, nutze  es aber hauptsächlich um mich mit leuten zu unterhalten (auf einem  gewissen nivea...u)  
habe auch viele meiner alten grundschul kameraden über facebook wieder  gefunden, für sowas ist es dann doch ganz praktisch 




Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Jeden Falls ist es sehr arm, wenn man sich über die Anzahl seiner Facebook-Freunde definiert.


 
/sign.

immer wieder kommen leute zu mir und meinen sie sind die ober coolsten weil sie 1000 freunde und mehr haben. die meisten sind sowieso unbekannt in deren "freundeskreis"... 
bin grad mal knapp über 100, kenne dafür alle persönlich


----------



## Abufaso (4. August 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:
			
		

> habe auch viele meiner alten grundschul kameraden über facebook wieder  gefunden, für sowas ist es dann doch ganz praktisch



Stimmt, das ist ein großer Vorteil, ohne FB hätte ich zum Beispiel keinen Kontakt mehr zu meinem kanadischen Ex-Lehrer.


----------

